# Imodium making me fart like crazy...normal?



## Cporosus1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello everyone, ive been taking imodium consistently for mild IBS-D (3-4 semi formed stools per day without Imodium, 1 soft per day with) and recently ive been noticing constantly flatulence after taking it. Is this normal? Its fairly urgent flatulence too.

Also, has anyone else had a problem with fissures from taking imodium. I read online that imodium increases resting sphincter tone. I occasionally will have soft stools that will still open up my fissure after taking imodium...is this due to the increase in pressure? The stools were not hard at all and required no straining. I have scar tissue (from a healed fistulotomy- not Crohns related)...maybe that tears more easily?


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

Imodium could increase flatulence due to slower peristalsis leading to more bacteria by-product. Imodium Complete contains Simethicone which helps gas.


----------

